# I'll let YOU decide



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

As some of you know I just got a '04 SpecV. I really dislike the quality of the factory exhaust. Its already kind of rusty, and it really detracts from the overall "quality" look of the exterior. I think a replacement exhaust would look much nicer.

I've searched around here for answers but nothing answers my question. I like the NISMO exhaust, and NISMO stuff period. I like that they can't try to void my warranty if I use NISMO. I don't like the $600 price tag associated with it though!

I'm going to let you decide. Should I get the NISMO, or another brand? If another brand what do you recommend? Does anyone here have the NISMO S-Tune? What do you specV owners consider to be the best exhaust for our car? I don't want anything loud and ricey sounding. I also don't expect any huge performance gains, I just want something nicer then this atrocious hunk of shit they have hanging off the back of my car right now.

Should I just give up and browse Hal's animal porn threads? Take a quick minute to tell me how it is!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

blueboost said:


> I've searched around here for answers but nothing answers my question. ...
> Should I get the NISMO, or another brand?
> If another brand what do you recommend?
> I also don't expect any huge performance gains


DO A SEARCH, this has been discussed time and time again.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=65514
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48313&highlight=Exhaust
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=61278&highlight=Exhaust
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=57620&highlight=Exhaust
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=41215&highlight=Exhaust
and so on...
http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=265304&pp=25&page=1

A cat-back is about looks and sounds only, so that means its your own personal taste. NONE of the cat-backs will give you more than 1 or 2 WHP so dont think of this as a perfomance mod.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> DO A SEARCH


You forgot the please.  Be nice to the newbies. :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Ruben said:


> You forgot the please.  Be nice to the newbies. :thumbup:



he's not a newbie


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

He is if he's asking the "best exhaust" question...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Ruben said:


> He is if he's asking the "best exhaust" question...



true...........or maybe he's just being lazy because I'm sure he knows better


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NISMO is a great exhaust, my friend has it. It has a great tone but isnt thunderous. He also has a NISMO CAI. NISMO while it does cost a little more, has a very high product quality.


----------

